# cardio on a bulk?



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

should it be done and how long for? and how many times a week

just wondering if its necessary to do as i thought running and such burned muscle at times


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty sure 15 min bout of hiit training on a bike after your weight sessions three times a week is ok to try limit a bit of pudge gain, hiit doesn't really burn muscle like slogging for 45mins on a treadmill


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

45 mins on a treadmill is fine if its low intensity . Bike /stepper/rower/ treadmill for 20mins + at slow pace will burn fat and not touch muscle IMHO .


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

bump


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Depends, I do cardio 2 times a week for a hour. If your diet is exact, then less cardio.. Right?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard it was the other way around. Slow and longer cardio burns fat, like power walking on the treadmill. I thought over strenuous cardio over and around 30 minutes starts to use muscle for fuel?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Would have If you are eating lots you aren't going to lose muscle from cardio unless you were marathon training or something.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

20mins cardio 4 x a week can improve muscle growth. think of it like this you need a strong CV system to feed your muscles while training.

Watch Kai Green and George Farah on youtube talking about cardio and improving muscle gain on skinny peeps


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

if your bulking why do cardio? just watch your diet. if your doing cardio purely for fitness reasons just do whatever you want but make sure that you make those calories up


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Do cardio in the morning, it will raise your metabolism and allow you to eat more throughout the day


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I come from / am currently working towards slightly different goals to most of you (I.E. Athletic performance not BB'ing) however i am of the opinion that unless you're looking to brake into some top level strength or physique sport you should always try to maintain a degree of health, mobility and cardiovascular fitness. If you look good on a beach but can't run for more than 5 minutes without doubling over then what's wrong with you!

I do AM cardio (run, row or cycling), core and/or circuit training work each weekday morning. Habit i picked up from boxing but it works for me, keeps me mobile, helps me to recover from heavy lifting, keeps some of the fat off too a degree and also sets me up for the day.

This is maybe a bit extreme and as i say if you're training for a BB comp, PL meet etc the work load might not be productive or beneficial to your aims and goals. 20-40 minutes of cardio however should be well do-able without any negative effects to your strength training and if it's not you're in a s**t state.

So long as you keep in mind the fact you're going to have to take on a few more cals when doing this on a bulk then it's happy days.


----------



## Signum (Jul 10, 2013)

Being on other forums (for other topics) I know etiquette, and I did a search (to save posting same question over again) for cardio whilst trying to gain, so apologies if I am thread hi-jacking /

I am starting to look at adding muscle - I am a healthy eater anyhow, I love food, currently on a BBQ high at the moment.

I am using MM Cyclone as for an all in one to get me going. I have a bit of a gut, nothing major like a full on hanging apron, just a couple of inches extra on the waist and a bit on the chest. What I want to avoid is whilst taking the calories, protein and carbs to feed the muscle growth, I do have a low metabolism, always have a don't want to put on a bit of podge in the process if I can help it....or at best stop it getting any worse.

From reading the above and a few bits on the net, would I be right Interval training will be best - say jog and run rotation on treadmill...is there a max/min time for this? Before or after weights?


----------

